# The baddest brown.



## Ladytrails

And, browns are really hard to find these days. Rarer than any other color! Just look on the horse ads - how many are there, compared to chestnut and bay and all the other fancy colors?


----------



## equiniphile

Lol, thanks for a laugh! I've always thought browns were so pretty.


----------



## sarahver

Ladytrails - Exactly! 

Equiniphile - Always happy to provide a giggle :wink:


----------



## Poseidon

Bahahaha. I love this. Brown is beautiful.


----------



## riccil0ve

I love my browns! =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme

I love browns! I lot, my friend had a brown morgan mare, so beautiful. I have a question. . . so if you look in "my barn" at Dante, in the summer he is bay, brown body, black legs, and black tipped ears. . . .then in the winter his whole coat turns super dark that he looks black from far away, so he not a true bay? or can they change this way. . .I have more pics. . .just curious


----------



## NdAppy

Thyme, I would say that your guy is one that falls in the "brown" category.


----------



## Jessskater

This made me laugh! I love browns!


----------



## Thyme

YES! This is awesome, I actually got an email today, from this lady, about his ad (becuase he is for sale) and her email was
"You said he is sensitive, so he would be easy to push up a mountain? I need a horse that will take me up the trails fast, and be easily moved forward. Although he is ugly, as long as he works. Call me ???"
yea, this is an actually email I got, well she missed out on an awesome brown horse i say!
(i told her to not email me again, rude!)

I learned learn two new things this week about my horses
A. Rem is not a tri-color paint, he is a bay paint (or brown paint? he doesnt have black tipped ears etc.)
B. Dante is brown not bay


----------



## sarahver

Welcoming our newest members, Thyme and Dante, to the 'Badass Brown' club!

Brown IS beautiful!! Glad I made you guys smile.


----------



## Thyme

hehe Dante would kind look like this little bear walking around in the snow when you looked out from my house.


----------



## csimkunas6

Lol, that is fantastic!! Made me laugh...makes me want to go buy a "Badass Brown"!!! ****


----------



## danastark

Not sure what color my filly and mare are. Brown?

Lady, Seattle Slew granddaughter
-rescued her a month ago so we're fattening her up!









Jewel-hanoverian/TB, 3 yrs. old-


----------



## Allison Finch

Hysterical post!! 

Thanks for the beer that just came out my nose! I never seem to get my hands on a badass brown, much as I love them.


----------



## sarahver

Allison Finch said:


> Hysterical post!!
> 
> Thanks for the beer that just came out my nose! I never seem to get my hands on a badass brown, much as I love them.


She can be yours for $30 :lol:

Very badass I assure you!


----------



## Allison Finch

How about trading for a case of beer? Umm... how old are you?


----------



## sarahver

28, but seing as I am Aussie I have been drinking since I was 14 heh. Heineken always accepted. I actually bought this horse for a case of beer when I was 17:









It wasn't even top shelf stuff!!

WIN!


----------



## Allison Finch

Yeah....Ozzie beer is much better.....Dang!! 

Is that 30.00 USD or AD? Our currency has been losing a lot of ground against yours. After August, Who knows how much it will be worth....But that is another debate...


----------



## sarahver

One that I dearly enjoy participating in.... I feel the comedic value would be lost in that debate though!!

I will accept USD unless you guys default, in which case you can just write me an IOU :rofl:


----------



## sarahver

Sorry for double post, Dana, I think you have yourself a badass brown!


----------



## Chiilaa

Can I join the "We Heart Badass Browns" club?


----------



## bubba13

Browns don't dapple.


----------



## NdAppy

*snort*


----------



## Katze

Love this thread, your right brown horses don't get the <3 they deserve lol, and seriously a case of beer for a horse??? Holy smackers *moves to australia*


----------



## Speed Racer

Alas, I only have a bay, fleabitten gray, and a chestnut. I wish I was as badass as the rest of you with your brown horses. :wink:


----------



## sarahver

Hey, everyone is welcome in the Badass Brown club, all it takes is a lil appreciation for the most versatile colour known to man!

Oh and I am so glad to see some of our colour experts here - these browns are clearly masters of disguise so we need some referees heh.

ETA: Bubba I do believe you out-dappled us!!
Speed: Like I said to Allison, $30 and all that badassedness (?) could be yours...


----------



## horseluver2435

Am I lucky enough to be in with the badass browns? Or do I have a lowly bay?









Here she looks pretty dark, but come the summer sun and...










In any case, everyone has lovely browns! I'm jealous that you know what color your horse is!


----------



## Chiilaa

You are definitely the lucky owner of a BAB


----------



## horseluver2435

Yay! I thought so, tried telling my friend so, but I'm not very good at explaining genetics. I think we both walked away confused.


----------



## Spyder

horseluver2435 said:


> Am I lucky enough to be in with the badass browns? Or do I have a lowly bay?
> 
> 
> Here she looks pretty dark, but come the summer sun and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, everyone has lovely browns! I'm jealous that you know what color your horse is!


Definitely shows up as a bay but bays can be bad asses also.

What I like to do is take all the "pretty" colours ( like brindles and perlinos etc) that everyone ohhhs and ahhhs and dress them as a bay or brown...somehow they often no longer look so pretty.:? Not that bays ( my own boy is a bay) or browns are drab by any shot but if they cannot stand out like a good bay or brown horse can do then they simply don't ohh or ahh me.

Give me a well put together bay or brown any day.


----------



## sarahver

^^True story. I may be biased but DAYUM lil Miss Bobbie has got one pretty face


----------



## wild_spot

You want dappled and shine? Here's my *ex* badass brown!



















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever

My badass brown in all her glory!


----------



## sarahver

Welcome to the 'Badass Brown' appreciation society guys, they are two seriously badass specimens! 

I am so glad to see some fellow lovers of the beautiful browns, thanks so much everyone for sharing pictures!/support!!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

I <3 my badass brown.
her ad actually said she was 'dark bay', but i was happy to find out she is infact brown. i was hoping she was, since you dont see many brown horses around. i like to have something different


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Ooooo I have a Badass Brown too!! I love the variety of colors I've gotten so far. 

Mis Lil the day I brought her home...








About a month after...








Last fall.... 








Early winter... 








This spring/late winter, before shedding..








Early summer.








I don't have any current ones, but she's changing color yet again.


----------



## Eliz

I'm with Spyder! A beautifully built "plain" color (chestnut, bay, brown) can outshine a colorful horse any day! Personally, I dislike horses with crazy colors.

My Brownie in winter:









Summer piccy:


----------



## sarahver

BEAUTIFUL guys! 

Kawaii - that first picture is quite striking!

MN - what an adorable face!

Eliz - I was wondering when you would find this thread :wink:


----------



## Eliz

sarahver said:


> Eliz - I was wondering when you would find this thread :wink:


Hehe you know me... Never shy about showing off my poo-colored horse!


----------



## sarahver

You and me both!!


----------



## Allison Finch

Why do I always seem to get greys, these days?? I love BA browns and bays. It's just not fair! I have to do WAY to much washing and grooming to remove poo stains!


----------



## sarahver

Allison Finch said:


> Why do I always seem to get greys, these days?? I love BA browns and bays. It's just not fair! I have to do WAY to much washing and grooming to remove poo stains!


 
Yes, after owning a frequently pee/poop/mud/general filth covered grey for over ten years I was a little excited at the prospect of owning a less dirty horse.

Le sigh.


----------



## Eliz

Allison Finch said:


> Why do I always seem to get greys, these days?? I love BA browns and bays. It's just not fair! I have to do WAY to much washing and grooming to remove poo stains!


Hey, greys are pretty boring too IMO! Lol. After a roll they are quite brown, so maybe you can be a part of the BA club? 
:wink:


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

sarahver said:


> BEAUTIFUL guys!
> 
> Kawaii - that first picture is quite striking!


isnt it?  she doesnt move like that under saddle unfortunately lol i was quite shocked when i saw her trot. wasnt expecting that from a 20yr old ex polo mare lol


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Can I join?


----------



## outnabout

Another BAB


----------



## Plains Drifter

My BAB:










Can't wait to see BAB on t-shirts, bumper stickers etc!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Plains Drifter said:


> My BAB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see BAB on t-shirts, bumper stickers etc!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha as long as we arent confused as browns fans...Cleveland Browns lol


----------



## sarahver

Of course you can join!

And what worthy members you both are, beautiful horses you have there 

I love love love the idea of a bumper sticker! With the following picture for clarity:


----------



## apachiedragon

My badass brown pony!


----------



## trailhorserider

I used to have a brown Arabian. Except I always called him a dark bay. 

To me, the problem with the term "brown" is that it doesn't sound like a real horse color. It sounds like what your non-horsey relative calls almost any horse, including chestnuts. Like, "Hey, look at the brown horse over there." :roll: 

To me a bay is a horse with a brown base coat with black points. So anything brown with black points to me is a bay. 

So yeah, I know genetically "brown" is something different from bay. But to me it's still a bay, because it has black points. 

If I invented the term "brown" I would probably use it for something like a liver chestnut. You know, a brown horse with no black points. :lol:

It also seems a lot of browns are confused with blacks. I see a lot of brown horses called black. And I'm kind of like, yeah, whatever!

I think perhaps my gray yearling is also a part of the Badass Brown club? What do you think? Badass Brown going gray? :rofl:


----------



## smrobs

*sniffles* I have no BAB with which to join the club. Every other color under the sun is hanging out at my place but, alas, I own no brown.

Would it be acceptable to claim my Niece's brown as my own for the time being? He is, after all, in my pasture for the moment. He is most definitely bad-***.











Ooh, ooh, wait!!! Flipper is a brown!!! Yay!

He's not very bad-*** at much of anything though other than eating 5 times his weight in alfalfa and staying borderline thin:?.


----------



## OTTBLover

I'll put up some photos of a badass brown I used to own tonight when I get home


----------



## sarahver

Apachie - He is just adorable, such a sweet face with perfect mealy muzzle to boot heh.

Trailhorse - You can be part of the BAB club till we kick you out next year.....juuust kidding :wink:

Smrobs - Of course you're in, as long as you think browns are beautiful and promise never to say the words 'just a brown' you are IN my friend!

OTTBlover - looking forward to pics


----------



## NdAppy

<<< Is sad. Owns no brown horses...


----------



## chandra1313

Lol Thyme, your horse is gorgeous, and that lady is hopeless.


----------



## sarahver

NdAppy said:


> <<< Is sad. Owns no brown horses...


Are you suuuuure? They are masters of disguise you know... hehe


----------



## NdAppy

Lol the only one that _might_ be brown is Pistol. There is no way to know without testing him though (really funky little silver bay/brown pony). Otherwise, besides Pistol, I have two chestnuts, a black and a palomino. :lol:


----------



## sarahver

It's OK Nd, we need you as quality control for the club, you know, so no sneaky little grullas get in or anything....


----------



## NdAppy

:rofl: Sounds likes a plan.


----------



## mysticalhorse

So is Spyder a BAB or a bay?


----------



## OTTBLover

OK, so my Ext HDD wouldn't plug into my Mac last night, so I am sneakily uploading photos of my BAB from work... Shhh ;-)

Here is Frankie, in all his BAB glory! :lol:

The jumping photos are all his clipped winter coat....


----------



## bubba13

You gotta add a little chrome it make it _truly_ badass.


----------



## sarahver

Mystical - I have to defer to the experts on this one, I suspect you have a BAB on your hands although it's hard to tell. Seems he has *some* lighter colouring around the belly and elbows but at the same time he looks bay...

OTTBlover - Beautiful pics and what a nice attitude he seems to have!

Bubba - Very flashy, I love lots of chrome on, well, anything :lol:


----------



## Day Mares

*Is Raf a BAB?*

Great thread, here's my input - Rafael is an OTTB and changes colours with the seasons. His papers say black/brown. I think his coat is gorgeous!


----------



## bubba13

That thar is shore nuff a brown.


----------



## Eliz

Ooooh we have to be careful of liver chestnuts trying to slip in!!

This baby for example is just the kind of slimy horse that we have to look out for!

:think:


----------



## sarahver

Exactly Eliz, sneaky lil sucker! :rofl:


----------



## Allison Finch

Eliz said:


> Ooooh we have to be careful of liver chestnuts trying to slip in!!
> 
> This baby for example is just the kind of slimy horse that we have to look out for!
> 
> :think:


 
Yup, sneaky. No BAB there.....so you should get rid of it...NOW!!

BTW, I like chestnuts, too so I will take it off your hands!!!


----------



## lovemarcy

i just want to say i LOVE this thread!


----------



## Eliz

Allison Finch said:


> Yup, sneaky. No BAB there.....so you should get rid of it...NOW!!
> 
> BTW, I like chestnuts, too so I will take it off your hands!!!


Hehe luckily he's not mine, he is a friends! Boy would I be ashamed to own something other than bad *** brown! :shock:

Except I actually do, my new guy is a lowly chestnut. Don't worry, I don't treat him as well as my BAB :lol:


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I LOVE this! So true!

I did one time disrespect the browns! A year ago one of my friends got a beautiful grey horse. She looked great. My friend unloaded her horse and then me and my other friend look at eachother and said "and here we are with our JUST brown horses." But I love the color and variety! My favorite coat color of my horse is during the winter when he is almost black. Then early spring when he shed out his winter coat and is all shiny with the lighter brown. But I very much dislike mid-summer coat. He is so bleach out and he destorys his fly sheets!


----------



## Eliz

^^
I like the fall & spring with the deep mahogany


----------



## smrobs

Hehe, I can add to the dappled brown pictures :wink:

Snuffy


----------



## sarahver

LoveMarcy - Happy to have another BAB fan on board!

Hero - Stunning example of a BAB you have there and glad that you have found the love for the brown heh.

Eliz - I'm kinda over the copper bay at the moment TBH, looking forward to the mahogany/liver months too!

Smrobs - I haz a jealuz. We should do a one week Texas swaparooney just for kicks he he. He's gorgeous.


----------



## sixlets

This thread made me lol. Finally some brown appreciation!
Here's my BADASS brown girl


----------



## Kayty

Great thread Sarah  I'm onto my second BAB now - Billy the Badass Brown


----------



## Eliz

^
Aw you're calling him Billy! Lol Cute in an ironic way- usually "billy" would remind me of something like this:
http://www.riderscorral.com/file/pic/photo/2010/12/lina-*******-horse-blanket.jpg


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I have a badass brown. <3


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: Eliz, what the heck is that?! Someone needed a blanket for a foal but didn't have one small enough? How very *******..."We'll jus cut sum ear holes in this hoodie and that'll wurk just fiyn" :wink::lol:.


----------



## Kayty

Nah, he was already called Billy


----------



## sarahver

Sixlets, that is such a great shot, beautiful. 

Kayty I love your new boy he is just stunning and a BAB to boot! 

Phillip that is adorable with the tongue out! 

Eliz that made me giggle!

This however:



smrobs said:


> How very *******..."We'll jus cut sum ear holes in this hoodie and that'll wurk just fiyn" :wink::lol:.


Made me :rofl:

Thanks everyone for sharing pics and stories!!


----------



## Eliz

smrobs said:


> :rofl: Eliz, what the heck is that?! Someone needed a blanket for a foal but didn't have one small enough? How very *******..."We'll jus cut sum ear holes in this hoodie and that'll wurk just fiyn" :wink::lol:.


**** I have no idea! I googled "******* horse" expecting to get a horse with a piece of straw hanging from its lips or with a rebel flag as a saddle pad..! Lol the sleeves on the front legs are cracking me up!


----------



## Allison Finch

Eliz said:


> ^
> Aw you're calling him Billy! Lol Cute in an ironic way- usually "billy" would remind me of something like this:
> http://www.riderscorral.com/file/pic/photo/2010/12/lina-*******-horse-blanket.jpg


All I can say is....................BRAWHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## NdAppy

Actually a sweatshirt makes a pretty hand foal blanket when you don't have a foal blanket on hand.


----------



## sarahver

I bet they do! But the look on that foal's face is just.... "Sigh. FML..."


----------



## HollyBubbles

hehe Here's my BAB  I've had him for just over 7 months now if my maths is correct.

Here's the man on the first day of summer (Excuse me looking awkward up there I think I was talking and adjusting my shirt haha)








Just coming to the end of spring (He's at the neighbours he had been naughty on my grass)









And here he is in his fluffy winter coat a few weeks ago


----------



## haviris

This is the only brown I've ever had, don't know much about mule colors, but I called him a brown dun,


----------



## Allison Finch

^^^ Love your BAB mule!!!


----------



## bubba13

I think in that case, you have to rearrange the BAB to BBA...


----------



## Allison Finch

BUBBA!! I'm laughing as I TRY to post this! Good one!


----------



## sarahver

Beautiful pics guys!



bubba13 said:


> I think in that case, you have to rearrange the BAB to BBA...


Bubba you are such good value :rofl:


----------



## corinowalk

I do believe Froggy to be a bay but his black points are almost always caked in mud...can he get in as an honorary member?

Winter first (excuse his condition...he was in the process of an upgrade)
Spring (redder)
First shed (hiding his black points so that you guys will consider him)
Summer (looking like a lean-mean-exracin machine)


----------



## sarahver

You guys are more than welcome! I am not fooled by ze dirt though, that my girl is most definitely a Badass _Bay_.

Only membership requirements for this club is a solemn vow never to speak the words 'just a brown' other than that it is all inclusive heh.


----------



## BarrelRacer86

My badass brown mare is competing at fair this week, so far we've gotten 3rd in hunt seat equitation, 3rd in hunter under saddle, 1st in hunter hack, and 2nd in jumpers. And today beat 10 people in western walk/trot, in a divided class we got called back for round 2.....and what does this brown horse do regularly? Barrels, she's my barrel horse in NBHA. tomorrow we get to do barrels and poles, then a rodeo. Yep that's how talented my brown mare is...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

Log In | Facebook

Not sure if the picture will work, but this is the BAB horse my niece purchased last fall, and he is registered at a sorral. Um Really looks pretty bad *** to me!


----------



## reiningfan

My daughter on my BAB.










Both my BABs in one picture.


----------



## sarahver

BarrelRacer - See? There is no limit to the BAB.

Gypsy - Your link wouldn't work but all I can say is that it sounds like you have a BAB that has been a master of disguise since birth :twisted:

ReiningFan - Lovely examples you have there, that baby is just adorable *grabby hands*


----------



## corinowalk

A Baby Badass Brown? BBAB? 100% adorable.


----------



## KSAQHA

I refer to my BAB QH gelding as a 'horse of a different color'. :wink:

May









Aug








Sep








Oct


----------



## sarahver

Beautiful, love those dapples! He looks like a total a sweetheart too.


----------



## jessicapworkman

Well it has been brought to my attention that I may be the proud owner of a Badass Brown! Everyones been calling her bay but I'm thinkin not! I love browns! I've always loved the colour, its one of my favs but I never knew what to call it before.  Anyway Heres Ayla!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

OMG, This thread makes me think that Cinny isn't the "black" stated on his papers, but indeed a "Bad *** Brown!" I just posted asking about his colouring, but then I found this........

Who care's what his papers say, I think I will start telling people he is BAB...BAD *** BROWN


----------



## Allison Finch

Cinny, his nose is awful dark....he may be a BAB (bad *** black)!!

And, Jessica's may be a BAB (bad *** bay)!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

What do you think..... here are the many colours that are Cinny.....

























































I think.................. he's bad *** brown and not black at all.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Cinnys Whinny said:


> What do you think..... here are the many colours that are Cinny.....
> 
> View attachment 71044
> 
> 
> View attachment 71045
> 
> 
> View attachment 71046
> 
> 
> View attachment 71047
> 
> 
> View attachment 71048
> 
> 
> View attachment 71049
> 
> 
> View attachment 71050
> 
> 
> I think.................. he's bad *** brown and not black at all.



Sorry I think he's black in the lighter photo's he looks just sun bleached the winter coat imo is a dead give away.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Sorry I think he's black in the lighter photo's he looks just sun bleached the winter coat imo is a dead give away.


The OP's winter pic was that dark.... Just saying


----------



## Allison Finch

Cinny, whichever color he ultimately is, I will say one thing......he's a dang good looking horse!! I sure wouldn't kick him out of my barn.


----------



## jessicapworkman

Awe man thought I was in! Lol I guess badass bay is alright to 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Allison Finch said:


> Cinny, whichever color he ultimately is, I will say one thing......he's a dang good looking horse!! I sure wouldn't kick him out of my barn.


Thank you. I think he's the most beautiful horse in the world be he black, brown, bay, or whatever color he is deciding to be this month ha ha.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Cinnys Whinny said:


> The OP's winter pic was that dark.... Just saying


 Yes but the muzzle area on that horse was still mealy your guy isnt mealy in any season jmo


----------



## Chiilaa

Cinny looks like a fading black to me too  The mealy that LMPQH is talking about is around the muzzle and the flank, and Cinny lacks it


----------



## Lonestar22

I have a Bad *** Appaloosa! But I love browns!!! Here's my BAA. (****)



















She really wants to fit in with the BAB club!!


----------



## sarahver

Beautiful pics guys, thanks for sharing! Cinny has always caught my eye he is just beautiful, be him black or brown.

Lonestar, your brown looks suspiciously, er, flecked?

Jess, what a beauty you have there too!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

I already posted pictures of negrita, but im sad to say she will be sold soon to a lovely new home to start a quieter life in her old age, she will be used for light beach hacking which im sure she will love! Its not all sad though, im going to look at another BAB tomorrow who its a thoroughbred x new forest pony mare. Shes free to a good home so ive heard. I will post pictures saturday night and let you all know how it goes! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree

I have a bad *** bay 

well pretty sure he is anyway.... he tends to get an orange nose sometimes... does that mean hes a bad *** brown??

winter









summer


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

RedTree said:


> I have a bad *** bay
> 
> well pretty sure he is anyway.... he tends to get an orange nose sometimes... does that mean hes a bad *** brown??
> 
> winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer


I'm gonna say brown I see a hint of the mealy muzzle.


----------



## sarahver

Kawaii all the best with the sale and good luck with the new (hopefully) BAB. 

Redtree, I gonna reserve my judgement for pics during other times of year if you have any...? Very badass either way, he is in tip top shape!


----------



## RedTree

these are all from before winter, some he already has his winter coat.
He doesn't seem to have the variations in colour but deffinatly has the orange nose


----------



## DealingJacks

This is so exciting! I was under the impression that my boy is a black bay, but now I'm thinking he is in fact a BAB! Please, correct me if im wrong. Here he is


----------



## smrobs

I would definitely call him a BAB. And, a very shiny one at that .


----------



## bubba13

Black bay is just another term for seal brown.


----------



## EventingDeva

I am unfortunate enough to have a grey, and a clean one at that! That means she is never remotely close to BAB :evil: My friend however has a Bad *** Brown. Marvel in his Bad Assedness
































And we gotta watch out for those one trying to worm their way in!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

The sale went very well with Negrita, they came to view her on wednesday and took her home today!  they sent me a picture just minutes after they put her out in their paddock, and let me know that she had settled down well.  i also went to try out my possibly new mare today and i absolutely love her! unfortunately i couldnt ride her much since she has a loose shoe, so we only walked and done a little trotting just in the paddock & she was an angel considering she hadnt been ridden for about a month  she is indeed badass, and im pretty sure shes brown... unless im mistaken?  im aware of the big belly, if i do end up owning her we will have to burn off some of that fat


----------



## atreyu917

DealingJacks said:


> This is so exciting! I was under the impression that my boy is a black bay, but now I'm thinking he is in fact a BAB! Please, correct me if im wrong. Here he is


One BEAUTIFUL BAB!


----------



## drafteventer

I love brown
I am quite partial to a dark liver chestnut with lots of chrome


----------



## bagof4grapes

Hi! First time poster. I'm about to go post in the welcome forum after this.

I've got a particular kind of BAB horse. He's a BLM mustang gelding and here is his coat in the winter...









in the summer...









And lately he's been developing this funny brindle-like pattern over the hotter months...









I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the rippling on his skin due to his severe fly allergies. Don't worry, he's been checked out by a vet and is perfectly healthy. I keep his allergies under control.

Also, look at the nifty color underneath when I clip his winter coat!


----------



## bubba13

That's funny. My brown's hair comes in black at first, and then fades (or turns?) to his normal chocolate. When he suffers a scrape or cut, the bald spot always fills with a patch of much darker hair than the rest of the coat at first....


----------



## bagof4grapes

So I just read something about horses that are sometimes mistaken for brindles. Apparently horses with the dun factor, especially Sorraia and other primitive breeds are often seen with wrinkles in their skin which can cause bridle-like patterns.

Here's the link where I first read about that (scroll down to the brindle section):
Rare Horse Colors & Markings

And here's a blog post about dun factor Sorraia mustangs with wrinkles and funny stripey markings: Journal of Ravenseyrie: Documenting Altamiro's Offspring / Interessado

Those wrinkles looks almost exactly like my horse's wrinkles. Apparently they're not from his allergies at all but from his dun genes! He's not a BAB, he's a sooty dun.

Er... I'll just excuse myself from this thread now.


----------



## Chiilaa

Does he have a true dorsal? I have never seen a dun that dark.


----------



## bagof4grapes

Apparently that black-looking horse in the blog post had the dun factor and he's a lot darker than my horse. I've looked for a dorsal stripe before but my horse is too dark to tell for sure. Although I have noticed that when the rest of him turns a sort of golden color in the summer (he tends to bleach golden, not red like most browns), his spine stays really dark. He also has that dark face mask so common in duns. Still, I think only a genetics test would tell for sure.


----------



## Chiilaa

If he was dun, I wouldn't expect him to get so dark in the winter. Are you going to test? We love results almost as much as we love pictures.....


ETA: Looking at the other pics you have added, I am confident that he is indeed a BAB. Congrats!


----------



## bagof4grapes

I dunno... check out the stallions on this page, especially "Armani". They both apparently have the dun factor. Armani looks even more like a BAB than my horse does.

Stallions - Eclipse Ranch

Also, that little Sorraia mustang in the blog post is a lot darker than my horse and he's also a dun factor. If you can find another explanation for my horse's skin wrinkling that happens to look exactly like the skin wrinkling in dun factor horses, I might change my mind. I've been searching for an answer to this for years so good luck.

I might test sometime in the future if I happen to come across some extra cash after paying my horse's board and farrier bills.


----------



## Chiilaa

I would love to see an actual DNA test done on Armani if they think he is dun. He has no dun factor markings at all - no dorsal, no leg or shoulder barring, no ear tips and no face mask. If you compare him to their other stallion, Maverick, you can clearly see that the second is a diluted colour, and Armani is not. 

Dun is a dilute - meaning that it makes the original colour of the horse lighter.


----------



## Day Mares

*Is Victor da mule a BAB?*

Victor visited from next door (across the creek), early one Sunday morning. My husband woke me and said that "a small brown horse" had just rushed past the bathroom window into Sienna's paddock. When I got out there I saw Victor licking Sienna's feedbin and looking very badassed indeed.


----------



## sarahver

RedTree said:


> these are all from before winter, some he already has his winter coat.
> He doesn't seem to have the variations in colour but deffinatly has the orange nose


I do believe my girl that he is a Badass _Bay_, but we love them too :wink:



DealingJacks said:


> This is so exciting! I was under the impression that my boy is a black bay, but now I'm thinking he is in fact a BAB! Please, correct me if im wrong. Here he is


Looks like a BAB to me!! Welcome to the dark side moohahaha



EventingDeva said:


> I am unfortunate enough to have a grey, and a clean one at that! That means she is never remotely close to BAB :evil: My friend however has a Bad *** Brown. Marvel in his Bad Assedness
> 
> And we gotta watch out for those one trying to worm their way in!


Ha ha, I marvelled, I like!



KawaiiCharlie said:


> The sale went very well with Negrita, they came to view her on wednesday and took her home today!  they sent me a picture just minutes after they put her out in their paddock, and let me know that she had settled down well.  i also went to try out my possibly new mare today and i absolutely love her! unfortunately i couldnt ride her much since she has a loose shoe, so we only walked and done a little trotting just in the paddock & she was an angel considering she hadnt been ridden for about a month  she is indeed badass, and im pretty sure shes brown... unless im mistaken?  im aware of the big belly, if i do end up owning her we will have to burn off some of that fat


Good luck with your new addition, looks like a lovely girl!



drafteventer said:


> I love brown


Zis my friends sums up in three simple words why I started this thread, mission accomplished heh.



bagof4grapes said:


> Hi! First time poster. I'm about to go post in the welcome forum after this.
> 
> I've got a particular kind of BAB horse. He's a BLM mustang gelding and here is his coat in the winter...
> 
> 
> in the summer...
> 
> 
> And lately he's been developing this funny brindle-like pattern over the hotter months...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the rippling on his skin due to his severe fly allergies. Don't worry, he's been checked out by a vet and is perfectly healthy. I keep his allergies under control.
> 
> Also, look at the nifty color underneath when I clip his winter coat!


Gonna ignore the rest of your posts and just say nice BAB you have there :rofl:



Day Mares said:


> Victor visited from next door (across the creek), early one Sunday morning. My husband woke me and said that "a small brown horse" had just rushed past the bathroom window into Sienna's paddock. When I got out there I saw Victor licking Sienna's feedbin and looking very badassed indeed.


No. You should probably get rid of him. I will PM you my address.


----------



## GiftedGlider

Browns are very BA indeed! I LOVE them, especially my friends horse Chance, I dont have any pictures of him  But he is defiantly one of those way more than just a brown, BAB


----------



## coffeegod

*Potential BAB?*

Although I've been told he is black, I believe Hugo is BAB. Am I delusional?

Photographic proof:

























Input please?


----------



## OTTBLover

Coffegod - I think he is a fading black IMO  Gorgeous boy though - love his markings!


----------



## coffeegod

Rofl! Thanks OTTBLover. I hate to sound all unicorn farts and rainbow spit but I adore this horse, right down to his pink nose. Black, brown....doesn't matter. He is just my Hugo.


----------



## WVcountrygirl

****, so cute!


----------



## bagof4grapes

coffeegod, if Hugo is a purebred percheron like it says on his page, then he's almost definitely a true black. Percherons usually only come in grey or black.

Either way, he's awesome! I have a soft spot for perchies. I've been told that my BLM Mustang came from a herd in Nevada that had an infusion of percheron blood which really explains his unusual size (16hh), dark color, and massive feet, lol.


----------



## coffeegod

bagof4grapes said:


> coffeegod, if Hugo is a purebred percheron like it says on his page, then he's almost definitely a true black. Percherons usually only come in grey or black.
> 
> Either way, he's awesome! I have a soft spot for perchies. I've been told that my BLM Mustang came from a herd in Nevada that had an infusion of percheron blood which really explains his unusual size (16hh), dark color, and massive feet, lol.


Hugo is a Percheron cross. I don't think there is a way to put the cross part in the breed blurb. He was bred in Kentucky on a nurse mare farm. There was a big, black Percheron stud on the farm so we assume that's daddy.

Massive feet...ROFL! Hugo's dinner plates are the largest set of hooves the farrier has seen thus far (the farrier is a young guy...give him time).

Regardless of color, I love my big guy. He may not move fast but by ****, you know he is heading your way.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

I love all the pictures of your BABs.


----------



## smrobs

coffeegod said:


> Hugo is a Percheron cross. I don't think there is a way to put the cross part in the breed blurb. He was bred in Kentucky on a nurse mare farm. There was a big, black Percheron stud on the farm so we assume that's daddy.


Off topic but I wanted to let you know how to put more than one breed on there. When you are selecting the breed, if you hold down the Ctrl key, you can select more than one breed. That's how I did both my crosses.


----------



## coffeegod

smrobs said:


> Off topic but I wanted to let you know how to put more than one breed on there. When you are selecting the breed, if you hold down the Ctrl key, you can select more than one breed. That's how I did both my crosses.


SQUEEE! Thanks sm!


----------



## aspin231

sarahver said:


> Yes, after owning a frequently pee/poop/mud/general filth covered grey for over ten years I was a little excited at the prospect of owning a less dirty horse.
> 
> Le sigh.
> 
> View attachment 70098


Haha, clean? Like_ my _BAB?


----------



## aspin231

amalin said:


> Is that really the name of the horses color?


...yes.


----------



## Pidge

My god for 3 years now I thought I had a black bay.....heck one occasion I was told a liver chestnut...but no I think I have a BAB...

Its 1 am now in TX so I am too lazy and sleepy to post images but I will be back to see what you guys think...


----------



## Kayty

New photos of my VERY clean and sleek baby badass brown 


























He's getting so big!! 14hh already


----------



## AislingxXx1234

> Not sure what color my filly and mare are. Brown?
> 
> Lady, Seattle Slew granddaughter
> -rescued her a month ago so we're fattening her up!


I also have a mare with Seattle Slew lines...I believe she is great, great grand daughter or something else similarly rediculous lol Guess what colour she is...badass brown!  Ranging anywhere from bay, to dappled, to coppper to black to every other colour depending on the season!








This may be the worst pic ever of Fehrie but she has put more weight on since! 








Look at how badass she is! ;p








Without all the sweat on her, she is actually a really light brown with darker points. This is her at her first show..being badass and getting a 5th and a 4th.
She will never be 'just a brown' to me...maybe when she is being bad ;p


----------



## sarahver

Great pics everyone, thanks for sharing! I think we now have _undeniable_ evidence that browns are totally badass....


----------



## nicole25

Can I just say that I love this thread! I have a BAB! He is dappled right now and I love it, and fads and is always different! He is my boy!


----------



## Courtney

My (almost) new mare is a BAB(e). Heh.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Got some more pictures of my new mare... is she brown? im not sure :S

pictures of her in the pink headcoller are most recent


----------



## Chiilaa

Yup, a BAB there KC


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

yayyy!!  shes my freebie horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Eliz said:


> ^
> Aw you're calling him Billy! Lol Cute in an ironic way- usually "billy" would remind me of something like this:
> http://www.riderscorral.com/file/pic/photo/2010/12/lina-*******-horse-blanket.jpg


I laughed so loud at this that I startled my dog away from his nap! lol

I, unfortunately, do not own a BAB. I own a black and white pinto mutant horse/dog/human...thing. lol I love every color of horse, though. The only horse I've seen that I thought was even remotely close to unattractive is my Aires' sire. He is one fugly horse (APHA stallion Little Bit of Black).


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I own a black and white pinto mutant horse/dog/human...thing.


How strange, I have one of those in chestnut. :rofl:


----------



## Monty77

When my chestnut rolls in the mud he turns brown, and he definetly thinks he's pretty badass. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> How strange, I have one of those in chestnut. :rofl:


Gotta love the mutants, eh? ;-) OH! We should start a mutant fan club! :lol:

In all "seriousness," Aires tries his hardest to be brown. Every time I look out in the turnout, he's having a nice long roll.


----------



## EveningShadows

I have to admit I thought I owned a bay Clydesdale/TB for 2 years before being convinced she was a badass brown this year! What do you think?

November 2010
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Eve/Nov10017.jpg

January 2011
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Eve/P1011656.jpg

April 2011









June 2011









August 2011


----------



## Angelina1

Everyone's BAB horses are fantastic, I love brown and Bay horses - Here is my BAB horse "Weebs" he was a full stallion here (now a happy gelding) and had been clipped ready for show season. Excuse the muddy legs!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ah-ha! I can claim being a member of the BAB club through association!

This is Compton, a 7yo OTTB my friend rescued. Total sweetheart and definitely a member of the BAB club! I only have a pic of him in his winter woolies, but in summer his coat would turn a nice dark dappled brown.


----------



## sarahver

EveningShadows said:


> I have to admit I thought I owned a bay Clydesdale/TB for 2 years before being convinced she was a badass brown this year! What do you think?


I think it would be in your best interests to ship her to Texas to headquarters for further assessment. ASAP.

(Oh and I think she is a BAB, and a beautiful one :wink

Drafty, lovely specimens you have there!!

Angelina - Er, your poneh has a great butt ha ha. First thing I noticed.


----------



## DieselPony

You want a sneaky/in disguise bad *** brown?

My mare's BAB side is hidden under roaning...

But she actually wants to be only a brown (and to greatly irritate me)...

But when winter comes around, she is brown and happy.

My ideal coloured horse is brown with a big white face and bright white high socks on all legs. I just need to figure out to get rid of the roaning and how to make the white paint actually stay. :lol:


----------



## Eliz

Angelina, LOVE that horse!


----------



## LetThatPonyRun

I've always loved the browns  my friends call them plain but I can appreciate a good steady brown that has a wild side


----------



## apachewhitesox

There is a beautiful wide variety of browns at work.

Hehe but can a pally in disguise join, I promise he is trying REALLY hard.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Aahaha That is so cute!


----------



## coffeegod

apachewhitesox said:


> There is a beautiful wide variety of browns at work.
> 
> Hehe but can a pally in disguise join, I promise he is trying REALLY hard.


Hugo does stealth BAB as well. His usual color is mud scale brown.


----------



## nicole25

coffeegod said:


> Hugo does stealth BAB as well. His usual color is mud scale brown.



I have one of those mud browns too, just about everyday. What a PAIN! haha thanks a ton rainy weather and night time turn outs.


----------



## NdAppy

I know there are more BAB's on the forum! Lets see some more!


----------



## smrobs

Well, I suppose I could share a new one of Snuffy in all his dappled glory just to get the thread going again...


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I think I have a BAB hiding in all the fancy paint splotches. o_o







And then, not to count out a lady in progress, my other very typical BAB and baby who...well who knows which he'll decided to be. I'm pretty in love with this brown and can't wait to see her top health.


----------



## Saranda

Up to very recent I believed that I have bay, but, thanks to some great input in this thread - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/what-type-bay-he-picture-heavy-129411/ - I am now convinced that I actually have a brown, and even a BADASS brown! Well, how cool is that! May I join the club? 

Introducing Badass Snickers to the BAB club!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Welcome to the club Snickers!


----------



## nyx

So im proud to announce that my little filly now qualifies for the BAB club! 
She is so badass that her summer coat goes almost black. Pic below are her winter coat. 
but in saying that she is still changing. Like to see what colour she goes this summer.


----------



## Army wife

Ok, I need a BAB expert on this one!!! Can anyone explain the difference between a brown and a bay? I thought browns didn't have black points, or at least black legs. A lot of these horses look like bays to me...but I've never owned a BAB, so if anyone could shed some light, I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## NdAppy

Browns and bays are both caused by a gene called agouti. Bay is A and Brown is At. Agouti caused black to be restricted to the points. Brown and bay tend to each do this in their own way. The main difference is that brown will have a lighter muzzle, around the eyes, and soft points (elbow, stiffle, butt) that are normally that are the last places to sunfade. Browns also tend to change seasonally where bays tend to have very minimal changes.


----------



## equiniphile

As long as this thread is still going on, here's my BAB Molly.


----------



## AnnaHalford

I have a BABB = a Badass Boss Brown. 

Excuse multiple people in the photo but it's the only one where we get the benefit of BAB shininess and BAB dapples. Oh yes.


----------



## midnighttwilight

*new member to the BAB club......Hubbles Heavenly View!!!*

AKA. Hubble.


----------



## aforred

Here's my BAB when I got her last summer and wearin a saddle for the first time.









And gere she is last night. It was sunset so she looks kind of red.









Here she is today.










And may I say, I love this thread and ALL the badass browns in it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyy

Badass brown colt...maybe?


----------



## Reno Bay

To agree with a post above, browns and bays are essentially the same thing. They are both variations of agouti, just expressed differently (A- being your typical bay and At- being our lovely BABs). Brown horses generally always look black or very dark brown with the lighter sealing on their soft parts (unless they are sun bleached, then they can look like dark bays). Otherwise you have a bay, though if you want to be 100% positive, get a genotype test done. I've been researching horse color genotypes (and related phenotypes) for years and I find it all very fascinating.

Everyone's horses are so gorgeous, regardless of whether they are truly brown, mistakenly called brown, or any other color. My horse is a bay (I call him a normal/light bay, but it really depends on the season haha). In winter he looks like a legitimate brown, but nope, sorry Reno. He secretly wants to be brown I think...he rolls in the mud too much. I really hope the barn owner doesn't make the same mistake on his nameplate again...she thinks he's dun.


----------



## Chiilaa

Reno Bay said:


> Everyone's horses are so gorgeous, regardless of whether they are truly brown, mistakenly called brown, or any other color. My horse is a bay (I call him a normal/light bay, but it really depends on the season haha). In winter he looks like a legitimate brown, but nope, sorry Reno.


I had a look at the photos, and yes, he is actually a brown. Browns very often look just like a normal bay in the summer, but then have that lightening of the soft parts in winter. Definitely a brown.


----------



## Reno Bay

He's registered as bay, but maybe I'll end up getting a genotype test done on him to be sure. Don't want to misrepresent my baby, right? XD

And surprisingly that photo was actually taken during the late fall...


----------



## Chiilaa

Registries are the absolute last source you should ever consider when thinking about colour. They are so terribly out-dated that it is becoming genuinely funny.


----------



## sarahver

So glad to see the love for the browns still coming, thanks much for reviving this Smrobs! Also a big thank you to everyone for sharing pictures of your beautiful horses, they are all gorgeous.

I actually just remembered that Bobbie isn't the first BAB I've owned, actually had one 12 years ago, here's Kruskovac:


----------



## smrobs

Actually, it was NdAppy that got it going again :wink:.


----------



## Reno Bay

How outdated could his registry be if he's only four years old? It would still be nice to know so his actual color could be put on his stall plate...the barn owner is convinced he's dun (whaaat?)


----------



## sarahver

smrobs said:


> Actually, it was NdAppy that got it going again :wink:.


Thanks too Nd! 

Reno - don't worry about the registry thing, it's really very common for browns to be labeled incorrectly on paper :wink:

Often it is hard to tell the little suckers apart from a young age (browns are masters of disguise as we all know) and they are called bay as a default. Much easier to tell after they are a year or so old, by which time their papers have been processed.

Welcome to the club, he's a beauty!


----------



## NdAppy

The registries are really, really behind in their color knowledge and it takes _*a lot*_ to get them to recognize "new" or "different" colors. Horses are also not registered the correct color a lot of the time either.


----------



## Reno Bay

That is true NdAppy.

It is my personal opinion that with Thoroughbred, roan shouldn't be recognized YET as a color for the breed as it is only in a handful of horses from a single line (I personally don't think that should represent the entire breed). I would LOVE for roan to be an official color for TBs, but that would take a long time of breeding to those mutated horses and hoping for more mutations. That would be amazing 

I guess I'll send in a sample for an official test.


----------



## Chiilaa

Behind, as in decades. What happens is that they set everything up, and then new research comes out that adds to what we know about colours. Then the registries dig in their heels, because it means work for them to include the changes. So they stick their head in the sand and pretend that the world isn't moving forward without them. It isn't that his registration is out of date per se, more that the whole body that he is registered with is stuck 20 years behind current research


----------



## Reno Bay

People are just so lazy aren't they?

No we won't do the minimal amount of work required for changing such and such even though we know this new stuff is more accurate...

That's lazier than me.


----------



## Kayty

An update photo of my baby BAB


----------



## Reno Bay

Popping back in.
Reiterating that the photograph of my horse that you brought up to inform me that he is brown was a winter photo. Winter coats are not a reliable source for the true color of the horse. I don't have any idea why, but he only "seals" in the winter.

This is Reno in the warmer months before I adopted him:









This is him right now in the summer:


----------



## HowClever

Actually, winter coats are far more reliable than summer coats for figuring out colour when it comes to bay vs brown at least.

I actually have a standardbred who I was convinced was bay. I think it may have been NdAppy and/or Chiila who originally suggested that in all likelihood he was brown. I didn't believe it to begin with, but after watching him go through a few more sheds I have come to the conclusion that, yep, he's brown. So welcome to the bad *** brown club Phoenix!

Summer










Winter


















And also a couple of more recent ones of Romance


----------



## Chiilaa

Winter coats are not reliable for any colour... except brown. That is the best time to tell a horse is brown, because a bay won't have the soft points even in full fuzzies, while a brown who mimics bay in summer months will usually have the brown indicators in winter months.


----------



## Hailey1203

Um... so... please dont hate me. Whats the difference between a chestnut and a brown? Other than a chestnuts lack of badassery obviously!


----------



## aforred

Chestnuts are genetically red, and browns are genetically black+brown version of agouti. I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Wow, HowClever, Phoenix looks a lot like my Snickers in some of your pictures!


----------



## smrobs

Hailey1203 said:


> Um... so... please dont hate me. Whats the difference between a chestnut and a brown? Other than a chestnuts lack of badassery obviously!


:wink: In spite of all the debate on other threads on this board, nobody could hate you for asking a question, especially if you truly want to learn .

Affored is correct. A chestnut or sorrel horse is genetically red (ee). However a brown horse is a black based horse (either EE or Ee) with agouti (I think the brown version of agouti is 'At').

Since black is dominant and red is recessive, the only way to get a red based horse is to have a horse with 2 copies of the recessive gene.


----------



## texasgal

I just bought a 2 yr old QH gelding. This is his weanling pic. Do ya think he's brown??? Just a little???

Bwa ha ha ha ha ..










Here he is now .. but wet.


----------



## Hailey1203

Thank you for clearing that up! Im slowly figuring out the genetic side of horses. I never realized it was so complex!


----------



## GiftedGlider

I just got this boy and Im not sure if he is a brown or bay?



















Im leaning towards brown.


----------



## NdAppy

Your pics didn't work. Right click on them and copy image location and that's what you need to paste in the image thing here.


----------



## GiftedGlider

Fixed


----------



## Army wife

Looks bay to me. But what do I know. I own a sorrel and a palomino lol


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Army wife

Now that's a darn good looking horse, texasgal!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Okay... So Trillium is really a brown but got registered as bay before he got into his first winter coat :lol:

Sneaky brown :wink:













































He is going to be so much fun to watch as he changes into his first summer coat in a few months


----------



## Chiilaa

GiftedGlider said:


> I just got this boy and Im not sure if he is a brown or bay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im leaning towards brown.


Definitely brown


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lilly is also registered as a bay, and I was calling her bay until September when someone on here corrected me. I didn`t actually know the difference between Bay and Brown until just recently. I`ll have her colour changed on her papers eventually. Her coat now stays relatively the same but keeps the soft points. Her coat is significantly lighter as a youngster (not all due to sun bleaching) and gets darker as she's aged. Sorry for the pic overload. 

^SD - he is so cute! You'll have to post more photos when he gets his summer coat.

Sorry for the poor picture quality, but you can see she`s very light.








Little darker...








Very dark...








Lightened up a bit...















Dark again and has stayed this colour for the last few years. 








Winter fuzzies with the soft points.


----------



## texasgal

Army wife said:


> Now that's a darn good looking horse, texasgal!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank ya dahling! That's my little gelding's sire ... he was a hunk!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

I totally get everyone's struggles with horses being registered or put down as a bay, I think there really needs to be a more accurate system for that.
I had not long ago learned about Brown and how my guy is one, and now I love them! 

Whoever was in charge of filling out my ponies paperwork really failed hardcore. They had him down as simply a "Dark Bay" and had no comment on his obvious Sabino genes (he has a big speckley spot on his belly and really obvious chin spotting and big face stripe)

Him in Summer:









Him in Winter:









lol, anyway, I love everyone's browns here. Defiantly some BA Browns.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Also, thanks GiftedGlider for bumping this thread back up!


----------



## EmilyJoy

Does this pony count?


----------



## Allison Finch

texasgal said:


>


 
Now that's a really nice BAB!!


----------



## texasgal

^^ Those are two stallions in that pic btw .. (I know you can barely see the red roan behind the BAB) ..


----------



## Casey02

I want him!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Mitch has been on this thread before, but I just thought well hey, he was being pretty badass in the paddock yesterday so I'll put up some of his recent BAB shots haha
(excuse the non-BAB in some of these pics, she's pretty badass too, but is obviously a bay not a brown hehe)

































































Blimming show off he is :lol::twisted:


----------



## HowClever

If we're posting update photos, here's a few of Romance


----------



## Cat

I believe I just brought home a badass brown tonight. She was advertised as solid black and I was told right now she is a bit "sun faded" - but look at that muzzle!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Love this thread! Most of my favourite horses have been browns 

Most people have seen these pics before but here's my badass brown...

Badass brown is badass:









Badass brown uses white highlights to make himself handsomer:









Obvious brown is obvious:









Badass brown has friend request rejected by snooty chestnut gelding:









Badass brown stands next to chestnut mare in order to look black:


----------



## smrobs

Ha-ha!!! I finally have a brown to call my own that I can use to join the club!

This is Talyn, my little feral BAB filly.


----------



## Lexiie

Though my girl doesn't change drastically, she's brown x3

In the summer she's a bright reddish bay, and in the colder months she gets darker with much less red


----------



## Saranda

My Badass Brown being extremely Badass this winter - and showing off his cute light spots - his belly seems almost white!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well here is the most recent picture of my fatass brown.  I was trying on a cooler that used to be her dam's. It didn't come close to fitting her and only served to make her look fatter than she is. She didn't seem impressed when I was laughing at her. She's been put on a diet since this picture was taken for for very obvious reasons and I'm happy to say she has lost a considerable amount of weight since these pictures! My parents were loving her a little TOO much.


----------



## Cweaver

Ugh you lucky people with your badass browns! Don't get me wrong, I love my coppery sorrel mare and my black gelding, but oh the things I would do for a seal brown gelding! Gah


----------



## sarahver

So many beautiful Badass Browns, they're making a comeback I'm tellin ya. We should start our own registry, stuff Palomino, paints and spots - we've got a registered BAB!!!


----------



## Cweaver

Glynnis said:


> Well here is the most recent picture of my fatass brown.  I was trying on a cooler that used to be her dam's. It didn't come close to fitting her and only served to make her look fatter than she is. She didn't seem impressed when I was laughing at her. She's been put on a diet since this picture was taken for for very obvious reasons and I'm happy to say she has lost a considerable amount of weight since these pictures! My parents were loving her a little TOO much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129722
> 
> 
> View attachment 129723


Haha shes looking at you in the first pic like "Um.. Its not me, the blanket obviously shrunk" what a cutie


----------



## Reno Bay

Don't think I ever posted here O______O

I love my BABy boy...he has so many nicknames around the barn...
Rene (ree-nee), Mudkip, Mushu Pork (BO's nickname...idk), Reners XD





(Side note: I do have permission from our photographer to post the watermarked photos)


----------



## FrostedLilly

Cweaver said:


> Haha shes looking at you in the first pic like "Um.. Its not me, the blanket obviously shrunk" what a cutie


Haha, she definitely was. Although, even if she wasn't so portly,  that blanket came nowhere near fitting, neither in length, nor in chest width. Her dam was a little shorter than her and also just smaller period it seems. The couple inches of winter wool she's packing on right now don't help matters either.


----------



## RedTree

So I can join the bad *** brown club  

He's registered as brown black and you'll see why.




























The colours of Romeo


----------



## smrobs

Ooh, he's a beauty!

Since you resurrected this thread (and rightly so!), I'll post some newer pictures of my little BAB filly. She's getting even more badass as she grows up and doesn't look quite so....wonky LOL.







Her little badass self walking around with a bareback pad cinched up.


----------



## Endiku

Oh my goodness I forgot about this thread! My BAB filly is about to go to a new home, but I can still post pictures of her now, right? ;D

She changes like crazy but...she IS brown, right? lol! When the vet did her coggins they first put her down as black, but given how light she gets in the summer and how she has definite lighter areas, my guess was brown. She has never looked black to me at all.

early summer- looking kind of golden-ish.


















late summer:









fall: this is as dark as she gets.


----------



## mammakatja

What a cool thread to revive. I never noticed it before. Smrobs I always love seeing your 4 colors in one pic. Such a versatile bunch. And Redtree, your guy is gorgeous!!!! So I'll let y'all decide. I see that several bays on here are questionable browns. I have one of those now. Our latest addition is a registered quarter horse and his papers say dark bay. That's what I started to call him but next to our classic bay, he's very brown. And now that he's growing out his coat, he's getting the lighter points around his muzzle and flank area. So is he dark bay or brown or both or either or?

He was a surprise on this day, hence the grin. :lol:








Excuse the mud, but this gives you an idea of his lighter points coming in. Took it this evening.


----------



## smrobs

Mamma, I would say that your boy is definitely a BAB .


----------



## KigerQueen

This is My BAB Mare being.... idk lol











































And she HATES Water XD poor thing sat like that for 5 min -_-'


----------



## Cherrij

Oh, I definitely own a Badass Brown - GRAND!!


----------



## Endiku

LOL, that picture of your mare trying to keep her toes dry is hilarious Kiger!


----------



## KatieQ

This is Cody my 3 yr old brown Morgan. I used to call him bay but his muzzle is lighter so that makes him brown, right? In the summer he has lovely dappling. Please tell me he is brown!!


----------



## KatieQ

And here he is as a baby!


----------



## mammakatja

smrobs said:


> Mamma, I would say that your boy is definitely a BAB .


Woohoo!!!


----------



## mammakatja

KatieQ said:


> And here he is as a baby!


OMgoodness he looks like a chess piece in this pic. LOL! Too cute!


----------



## Zexious

Ugh, I love that pic of him as a baby! Keep the BABs coming!


----------



## KatieQ

Cherrij I LOVE the color of your horse, a real BAB!


----------



## stevenson

Endiku.. WOW .. the pic of her for Late summer.. just so pretty... from that heap of bones to the amazing filly.


----------



## Evansk

Here's My Bad *** Brown... My thoroughbred gelding Dan  Some Winter and Fall pictures


----------



## MarchingOn

My cousin was given a Morgan mare as a gift. Told she was a black bay after looking at the papers it was discovered that this mare is a dark brown. I call her a chameleon.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I love that this thread will go underground for a while and then emerges in full force. Can't keep a BAB down! Anyway, I will share some photos of Lilly. You guys have all seen her before, but what the heck. The first photo is from this Fall and the second is from today... which I suppose is still technically Fall, it just doesn't look it anymore.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Glynnis - dapples!!   What a stunning girl!! Love the four white socks too - always looks great on a bay or brown doesn't it? Brock's got four white to the pastern.


----------



## Zexious

Glynnis--I love the white feet! Lovely!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I have a few BAB's to share. This is a TB named trouble that I used to own.









Jet's grandma.









Jets sire Mojo. Smokey brown.









Then I suspect Jet is a BAB. I'm going to pull hairs and test for curiosity. I suspect maybe AtAt. I don't see many bay foals have black points from birth. But I don't know for sure because the pangre covers where we'd see the signs of brown. 









Dark spring shed









End of Summer








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Glynnis - dapples!!   What a stunning girl!! Love the four white socks too - always looks great on a bay or brown doesn't it? Brock's got four white to the pastern.


 Thank you. One thing I love about Lilly is her coat is naturally shiny with dapples in the summer. She actually only has 3 white socks. Her front right is sockless, but it's right behind her left so it looks like all 4 are white.


----------



## Zexious

I love browns <3 Mojo has the sweetest face.
Bah, this thread is lifting my spirits so much xD


----------



## Clydesdales

Glynnis said:


> I love that this thread will go underground for a while and then emerges in full force. Can't keep a BAB down! Anyway, I will share some photos of Lilly. You guys have all seen her before, but what the heck. The first photo is from this Fall and the second is from today... which I suppose is still technically Fall, it just doesn't look it anymore.
> 
> View attachment 319817
> 
> 
> View attachment 319849


Your horse is gorgeous what breed is she?
I'm terrible when it comes to breeds, she looks like our old mare which we never new what breed she was.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Zexious said:


> I love browns <3 Mojo has the sweetest face.
> Bah, this thread is lifting my spirits so much xD


Mojo was such a sweet boy I loved him so much I tried to buy him but they wouldn't sell him to me. Well atleast I have his son Jet who and just and sweet and love able as his sire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Mojo was such a sweet boy I loved him so much I tried to buy him but they wouldn't sell him to me. Well atleast I have his son Jet who and just and sweet and love able as his sire.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey! I have a BAB and I have a Mojo, but they aren't the same horse. :lol: My Mojo is a 16.2h pinto colored thoroughbred cross. Also sweet as can be. Must be the name. Our BAB is a Jay Jay, my daughter's pride and joy.

Here's a latest of all my crew in one shot.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Glynnis said:


> Thank you. One thing I love about Lilly is her coat is naturally shiny with dapples in the summer. She actually only has 3 white socks. Her front right is sockless, but it's right behind her left so it looks like all 4 are white.


That's like Brock, he dapples in summer. He has a super shiny silky coat all year round, I'm very lucky. I would never even bother clipping him unless he was sweating from work, his winter coat looks that nice! Your Lilly is a very beautiful horse. Keen to know what breed she is!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Thank you everybody for the compliments. Lilly is a paint/Arab/Thoroughbred mix. Her dam was an Anglo-Arab and her sire was a Paint. Even though she didn't inherit any pinto markings, I'm not unhappy with how she turned out. She is registered as a Pinto (breeding stock) and is actually in foal to a Paint, due at the beginning of April. 

I love all of the browns on here. They are all so different, but I find the colour to be just gorgeous in all of it's shades. It's so interesting to see how some are such chameleons too. Mine stays pretty much the same year round, but it's so neat to see that others look like a totally different horse from summer to winter!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Trillium is a beautiful brown. He is 1 1/2 yrs old now

















His little half sister is getting her first winter coat, possibly another brown? So hard to tell as babies when both dams are chestnut based and passed a hidden agouti lol


----------



## Zexious

Trillium is such a looker! His tail is awesome <3


----------



## SunnyDraco

Zexious said:


> Trillium is such a looker! His tail is awesome <3


We love him, even if my sister was really wanting a filly instead :lol:
His tail is gorgeous, more than just baby flaxen that grows out. It is silvery white and is getting longer and longer. Both his dam and granddam are flaxen chestnuts under their grey coats. Trillium was color tested as a young foal, makes it is easier to register a foal when the test says that there is no grey gene so you don't spend several months trying to find grey indicators... 

He is my sister's future show gelding, will start showing him in halter at breed shows this next year. Then he will start a performance career when he is older. She took him to an Open show in September, did halter, longe line and in hand trail classes. He was so comfortable and maybe a little bored in the arena, he rolled while waiting in the line up during the longe line class...








Yep, that will impress the judges :lol: 
He actually did place very well in all his classes


----------



## WesternRider

i kno he isnt brown but i love dundee!!!!!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Well I can finally join the BAB club :wink: This is my Warmblood filly whom I recently bought, Aspen, she's 2yo . Sorry for the photo overload - Love my Spenny! :wink:

































The day I bought her:








And.. showing off her Bad *** Brown 'tude (she's in season right now and was showing off to another warmblood filly that was near her at my agistment:-|:lol


----------



## smrobs

That's a _very_ nice filly!! Congrats on bringing her home .

I guess I could add a couple new-ish ones of my little BAB. She'll be 2 somewhere around the first of April and she _finally_ broke 14 hands tall LOL. Even though she's still pretty massively downhill, she's actually starting to look like a _real_ horse instead of a poorly drawn cartoon LOL.



















And just for grins and giggles that day, I decided to "torture" her and introduce her to wearing a saddle and bit for a few minutes.









She was _not_ impressed LOL


----------



## MyFillyAspen

smrobs said:


> That's a _very_ nice filly!! Congrats on bringing her home .


Thanks Smrobs! I bought her with the intention of doing a bit of everything with her, but manily dressage, once she is broke in (which will be done at the end of this year). I can't wait until she matures and fills out.  Love your Talon, have been with the journey since you first spotted her and love to see the updates, she's a special one :wink: Poorly cartoon, eh? Well atleast she has 'character' :lol:. Yep... bad joke I know - it's that kind of night :wink:


----------



## Cat

Here is my newest badass brown. She is a pony around 11 hands that came to me unbroke. She is a project horse that I am going to train to drive and then resell. We are calling her Snooker and she is taking the "badass" part a little too seriously. LOL.




























First day at our place:


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I've been told I can join the BAB club too apparently. I'm still torn on whether or not he's bay or brown but you people on here say he's a brown so here he is in all his glory...Nick!

Nick is my sister's newish gelding. Registered name Got Gucci. He arrived at our barn in late August/early September as kind of a spur of the moment thing. He had like two choices: Auction house or our house and so we said kind of half heartedly we'd give him a shot and boom. Now we have a giant puppy dog living in our pasture who is VERY into everyone's business lol






















































He's so modest - we were trying to take a picture of the two of us and he went and hogged the whole thing.









He really likes cameras.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Cat, are you sure she's brown? It could just be the pictures, but she looks like she is missing the soft points that Browns typically have on the muzzle, flanks, etc. And FSR, that gelding is super cute! Love the close-ups. 

Here is a picture of my wooly BAB. She is also 325ish days in foal in this photo which is why she looks so huge.


----------



## barrelracer892

Glynnis, I love the "Hello" on the fence with your BAB's head next to it. Too cute


----------



## Cat

Glynnis said:


> Cat, are you sure she's brown? It could just be the pictures, but she looks like she is missing the soft points that Browns typically have on the muzzle, flanks, etc. And FSR, that gelding is super cute! Love the close-ups.


Not sure what else she could be? I guess I assumed brown because she is "almost" bay, but not really. Dark chestnut then?


----------



## smrobs

Cat, definitely not chestnut. Black base there for sure. Either brown, fading black, or maybe smoky black. I'd wait until she's shed off to venture a guess for sure, but you can call her a BAB...especially if she fits the BA part :wink:.


----------



## Cat

I really doubt smokey black. Guinness is smokey black and her coloring it totally different. She reminds me of a rich chocolate I color and has more red than you normally see in smokey or even fading black. I've really never seen a color quite like her. She was being called bay w/ her dark legs and mane/tail, so maybe she is. I'll get pics of her summer coat when it comes in and see what everyone thinks at that time.


----------



## Chiilaa

Cat said:


> I really doubt smokey black. Guinness is smokey black and her coloring it totally different. She reminds me of a rich chocolate I color and has more red than you normally see in smokey or even fading black. I've really never seen a color quite like her. She was being called bay w/ her dark legs and mane/tail, so maybe she is. I'll get pics of her summer coat when it comes in and see what everyone thinks at that time.


There is no standard colour for smoky black to be honest. Some are jet black and not even fading. Others are really light.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Chiilaa said:


> There is no standard colour for smoky black to be honest. Some are jet black and not even fading. Others are really light.


Agreed. All colors that are genetically the same come in a very wide range of shades. Light brown (looking red bay in summer coat) to the darkest seal brown, light chestnut to liver chestnut, light palomino to dark palomino and some grey horses will never get a dazzling white colored coat. There is no one shade of coat color for a particular color of horse. Cream can be difficult to spot on a black coat, it effects some horses more than others.


----------



## Larissa

I also own a BAB Morgan who I just discovered was a BAB today and not a bay!


----------



## Cat

Chiilaa said:


> There is no standard colour for smoky black to be honest. Some are jet black and not even fading. Others are really light.


Oh, I understand this. I've just never seen a smoky black with this much red hue to the coat - but there is always a first time. She just struck me as either more likely a brown, dark bay, or even a chestnut with a whole lot of smutty rather than a smoky or even fading black.


----------



## JetdecksComet

OMGoodness, I went through this whole thread and did not see a single BABT. So here's one for you! She's so badass, she's _*homozygous*_ for brown!

"You talking to me?"









Winter coat:









Shedding now, sorry she's kind of wet and dirty due to massive non-stop thunderstorms.









And, for the record, she may be holding another badass brown tobiano hostage inside her womb. (Hopefully!)


----------



## FrostedLilly

barrelracer892 said:


> Glynnis, I love the "Hello" on the fence with your BAB's head next to it. Too cute


Lol. We wrote on the fence in chalk for our recent engagement photos and that was the "test zone." I didn't even make the connection between the writing and the horse! Too funny lol.


----------



## FrostedLilly

And I guess while I'm here, I may as well post a picture. Here is my BAB last weekend. Today, she is 339 days in foal. I don't think excited quite covers what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Zexious

^Pictures of that pretty lady are always welcome in my book ;D


----------



## Cherrij

This BAB takes first rides like a champ. Not one step wrong, not one sign of not being willing to work.. 
He just brings his usualy pasture demeanor to the rides and I am all fine with that.. 









For now... for now we get sleepy rides.. later we shall work 

Btw, exactly in 1 month he is 4. I hope we see summer coat by then too, as his neck actually looks quite dark now, but I know he bleaches in summer...


----------



## Zexious

^Goodness, how tall is he?! He looks huge! :O


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> ^Goodness, how tall is he?! He looks huge! :O


About 16.3 h, or aproxx 170 cm, need to remeasure, but when standing level he is at my eye level, and I am 175 cm..  

I don't think he is huge.. I feel like I have a horse under me, I can mount him quite easily - ok, using a 30 cm high step, but thats only cuz he is young and I am using shorter stirrups on my universal saddle.


----------



## Zexious

^Maybe it's just the way the photo is taken. xD Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a tall horse. He's lovely.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Have officially had my baby girl, Aspen, for one month today!  In this short month my life has changed so much, every day I look forward to going and spending time with her - some days she certainly is my light at the end of the tunnel after a hard day, working my butt off at work and spending it all on her, she is so worth it. Still can't fully believe she is my own, even though I have paid for everything myself - its an awesome feeling knowing you have a horse of your own that you dont have to worry about leaving you eventually - she is my forever horse, ups and downs, she is my soul mate (Sagittarius like me too.... and knows it!). Love this little filly!

Here's to many years to come!


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> ^Maybe it's just the way the photo is taken. xD Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a tall horse. He's lovely.


Well, the photo was taken by a person who is shorter than He is... 
And he has a lot of bone... which adds to his size


----------



## Ponies

Is he a BAB? Im really on the fence about it.. (leaning towards bay)
He doesnt get as dark or change as much as other browns do but he gets darker in the spring (see 3rd pic) and does get mealy points. The topline of his neck sometimes gets sooty-ish also.

here
here
here
here
here


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ponies said:


> Is he a BAB? Im really on the fence about it.. (leaning towards bay)
> He doesnt get as dark or change as much as other browns do but he gets darker in the spring (see 3rd pic) and does get mealy points. The topline of his neck sometimes gets sooty-ish also.
> 
> here
> here
> here
> here
> here


I could be wrong, but I'm seeing (gorgeous) bay, not brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

I see bay as well. I have a mare I have been on the fence about because she has an oranger nose and lighter flank. She tested bay as opposed to my darker mare with an orange nose, light striping around the eye and lighter flanks that tested At


----------



## FrostedLilly

I was skimming some of the colour threads today and figured I would revive this thread. Just thought I'd share my BAB, Lilly, and our newest BAB addition, Elsa. She looks like she is going to darken like Lilly. She also has a teensy weensy little bit of tobiano colouring as well. ;-)

Lilly was in no mood to have her picture taken.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

She's much too cute to be a 'badass' brown  Love her.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A few recent pictures of my BAB filly, Aspen. 

























Before I got to her mane... :lol:









These pictures were days apart - I swear somedays she looks like a mature horse and others she looks like the 2yo she is :lol::-o


----------



## Angelina1

This is my new BAB boy, Leckey - he is an off the track Thoroughbred that last raced 7 months ago. We have only been doing trail riding at the moment while he lets down from racing. He is a lovely boy with a wonderful temperament.... I love seeing everyone else's BAB


----------



## QtrBel

I'm seeing beautiful bay here too. Do you have any shots at a different angle and in other lighting?


----------



## disastercupcake

Hey guys, just wondering if my new horse is brown? 

Her papers say d/b. I guess that could mean dark bay? Or dark brown? Not really sure.


----------



## NdAppy

Badass brown for sure. The d/b probably stands for dark bay.


----------



## disastercupcake

NdAppy said:


> Badass brown for sure. The d/b probably stands for dark bay.


Awesome! Thanks, can now say I'm the proud owner of a BAB horse haha


----------



## Lacelynn

Here is my Badass Brown! I thought he was a buckskin when I bought him, and was disappointed when I was told on here he definitely was not, but the more I see him change, the more I realize he is more gorgeous than the color I ever had in mind!
This is Buck in winter








This is him late winter








This is spring








and this is now!!






I love my brown!!


----------



## Chiilaa

Lacelynn said:


> Here is my Badass Brown! I thought he was a buckskin when I bought him, and was disappointed when I was told on here he definitely was not, but the more I see him change, the more I realize he is more gorgeous than the color I ever had in mind!
> This is Buck in winter
> View attachment 437994
> 
> 
> This is him late winter
> View attachment 438002
> 
> 
> This is spring
> View attachment 438010
> 
> 
> and this is now!!
> View attachment 438018
> I love my brown!!


He is not buckskin, but he is not brown either. He is a brown based buckskin - also called brownskin or smoky brown. "Classic" buckskin is created by adding a cream gene to a bay horse, in the same way that palomino is a chestnut horse with a cream gene. Brown buckskin, like your delicious lad, is a BadAss Brown with a cream gene.


----------



## blue eyed pony

My late BAB boy <3

He appeared bay in his summer coat [as seen in the jumping photo, taken at my first ever eventing show; it was stupidly hot so by the time I got to my stadium phase jackets had become optional; we placed fourth and I have never been more proud despite the teeny fences] but in his winter coat his muzzle went gold. Definitely brown.


----------



## Lacelynn

Chiilaa said:


> He is not buckskin, but he is not brown either. He is a brown based buckskin - also called brownskin or smoky brown. "Classic" buckskin is created by adding a cream gene to a bay horse, in the same way that palomino is a chestnut horse with a cream gene. Brown buckskin, like your delicious lad, is a BadAss Brown with a cream gene.


Yes I know he is not straight brown lol. The original post said post your browns or any variation of. I guess I should have put brownskin to avoid people thinking I was an idiot! Hahah Just thought it was obvious.


----------



## KatieQ

Whatever he is he is an awesome color!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A few recent pictures of my BAB, Aspen .


----------



## Cherrij

The Badass Brown Hulk makes his appearance again  he gets prettier by the day!


----------



## Cherrij

And if you weren't quite sure about his Hulk personality, then here it is. He is definitely the owner of the pasture and the king of kings. (Measly coward inside, monster human eating dragon on the outside)


----------



## SunnyDraco

Trillium is 2 years old and had his first breed show last weekend, he is a beautiful brown 









And those ribbons look yummy...









Got one!









I think these are carrot flavored


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Alright, I'm officially joining this thread, been stalking too long :wink:

What do y'all think of my Arab filly....bay or brown?!?

Day she was born








4 months old








Recent- 7 months


----------



## RedTree

OMG love that fro in the second last photo


----------



## EnduranceLover6

RedTree said:


> OMG love that fro in the second last photo


She is the FRO-QUEEN :lol:


----------



## disastercupcake

That little filly is SO CUTE!


----------



## FrostedLilly

She's body clipped now, no?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes she is now body clipped, except for her legs and some of her face (such as her muzzle).


----------



## Cherrij

The BAB starting to pretend to be a dressage horse 
Or in other words, we find out that these colors can suit a brown horse very well


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Cherrij--your boy is so handsome, love the orange!

Still waiting to hear if you BAB-experts think my filly is bay or brown. Here are some resent photos of her...she will be 8 months old in a few days and her legs are still lacking full black points (only extending up around the fetlock area). What do you all think? I'm thinking bay, but those legs are throwing me off :shock:


----------



## RedTree

She looks very bay, but she may brown out 

My friends recently aquired BAB


----------



## New_image

We've got one of these... 



















If were calling them badassbrowns does that make her filly a halfassedbrown?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Here are my two BAB's. We just got our engagement photos back and the photographer managed to snap a really good photo of Lilly, capturing her softer points.









And of course, Elsa, whose darker fur is starting to come in now. 








EnduranceLover, I totally meant to comment on this earlier when I asked about it, but then forgot! In some pictures, your girl definitely looks brown, but with her being body clipped right now, it's tough to tell. You'll probably get a better idea once her fur starts to grow in.


----------



## disastercupcake

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Cherrij--your boy is so handsome, love the orange!
> 
> Still waiting to hear if you BAB-experts think my filly is bay or brown. Here are some resent photos of her...she will be 8 months old in a few days and her legs are still lacking full black points (only extending up around the fetlock area). What do you all think? I'm thinking bay, but those legs are throwing me off :shock:
> 
> View attachment 452210
> 
> 
> View attachment 452218
> 
> 
> View attachment 452226


To me (and Im NO expert) she looks like the wild-type bay that was described earlier in the thread. She's cute!


----------



## Cherrij

the BAB gets a bit Badass sometimes.









and then nice










Missed the few bucks that he had - he did them right when the camera was already on overload from pics


----------



## FrostedLilly

Here are my two BABs. Elsa's coat is really starting to change on her face and chest to the darker brown of her mom - and as her face changes, I can really see Lilly in her.


----------



## QtrBel

I so enjoy this thread. Here's my BAB


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A few recent pictures of my BAB filly, Aspen.


----------



## CLaPorte432

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

^^^Gorgeous!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Elsa is finally starting to take on some more "brownish" characteristics. The lighter soft points are starting to surface on her. Can't wait until the rest of her sheds out!


----------



## sea

My OTTB was brown. I'd never really been around many browns prior to her (or long enough to realize that bay was indeed a brown!) so watching her morph colors throughout the year was incredible. My favorite was the mahogany bay phase, but all of them were beautiful. My dream horse would be another brown for sure, I can't believe people think they are plain or ugly...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

An advert for what good nutrition and brushing can do for a BAB.


----------



## Cherrij

MN Tigerstripes said:


> An advert for what good nutrition and brushing can do for a BAB.
> 
> View attachment 462650


Oh yea, coat colors change. I had that at home too. My BAB was a bit plain and boring, and got really intense when we got his diet fixed. Yesterday I was told that he seems to be darker than in spring, and that rich chocolate color, more like a horse chesnut, and that he definitely has grown.


----------



## KatieQ

Here are my two badass browns being their usual badass selves!


----------



## squidwanda

One day I called my badass brown a black. And this is the face she made at me 

Clearly, being a BAB is better in the horse world as well! 

And only BABs can have hairstyles like this: 

And here's my badass brown showing off: :wink:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Here are my to BABs. Elsa has finally lost most of her foal coat and is a lovely dark shade against all of her white.

Best photobomb ever.








Showing off her Arab roots. 
















Elsa has some neat mapping around the brown.


----------



## Roanwatch

Is Skeeter a brown? I have always considered him a bay, but sometimes he gets lighter around his nose. Sorry about Storm's photo bombing skills with her front legs crossed :lol:
I believe this picture was from spring.









This second picture was after 8th grade graduation, I had been given a nice new show halter. This was from last year then, as I am going to be in 10th grade this coming school year.









I do believe that his papers say he is brown, but I wanted to make sure. I still think he is a bay..


----------



## smrobs

I would definitely consider Skeeter a BAB.


----------



## Roanwatch

I found this from AQHA......

_bay_: the color of a horse that has a brown body and a black _mane_ and tail. 
 
_brown_: the color of a horse that has a brown or black body. His nose is brown, and his _mane_ and tail are black. 

Not much difference there.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Skeeter is one I think you would need to test because his markings obscure where some of the lighter points would be. He looks like he might has some "soft" points, but it's tough to tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Roanwatch said:


> I found this from AQHA......
> 
> _bay_: the color of a horse that has a brown body and a black _mane_ and tail.
> 
> _brown_: the color of a horse that has a brown or black body. His nose is brown, and his _mane_ and tail are black.
> 
> Not much difference there.


The breed registries are notoriously behind on the times when it comes to color distinctions.

Bay and brown are both forms of agouti and restrict the expression of black on a black-based horse (hence the reason you don't see it on red-based, i.e.-chestnut, horses). Bay restricts black to the mane, tail, legs, muzzle and tips of the ears. There are also called the hard points of the horse. Brown restricts black even further. It also causes the soft points of the horse (the muzzle, underside of the flanks and elbows, point of the butt) to be a soft, cinnamony orange color. Browns will also have a noticeable variation in their coat color between the seasons.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A few recent picture of my BAB, Aspen


----------



## L8rg8r

I was blessed to have a BAB Mustang mare for 7 years. Paiute was TOTALLY aware of her BADASS status, & acted accordingly. She was a benevolent despot, as Boss of the pasture. Her 2 lowly subjects were a 16.2 roany sorrel TWH gelding, & a 15.1 flea-bitten grey Arab gelding. Paiute was lucky if she was 14.2, but she carried her BABitude regally!!! <3


----------



## Roanwatch

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The breed registries are notoriously behind on the times when it comes to color distinctions.
> 
> Bay and brown are both forms of agouti and restrict the expression of black on a black-based horse (hence the reason you don't see it on red-based, i.e.-chestnut, horses). Bay restricts black to the mane, tail, legs, muzzle and tips of the ears. There are also called the hard points of the horse. Brown restricts black even further. It also causes the soft points of the horse (the muzzle, underside of the flanks and elbows, point of the butt) to be a soft, cinnamony orange color. Browns will also have a noticeable variation in their coat color between the seasons.


When you say brown restricts black even further, are you meaning a brown has more black or less then a bay?
Skeeter has the deep black legs, mane, tail, tips of ears, and the end of his muzzle.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Usually (not always), browns don't have as high black on their legs and the black on their muzzle is restricted to the very end, while the rest is cinnamon.

Honestly, I think your boy is bay. As someone else said, though, I think testing him would be the only way to know for sure, as most of his soft points are white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roanwatch

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Usually (not always), browns don't have as high black on their legs and the black on their muzzle is restricted to the very end, while the rest is cinnamon.
> 
> Honestly, I think your boy is bay. As someone else said, though, I think testing him would be the only way to know for sure, as most of his soft points are white.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I don't have a good picture to show you, but the other side of him there is not as much white covering where the soft points would be, and I don't see any. 
He is a gelding, so I do not think genetic testing him would be that worthwhile, IMO.


----------



## Skunkworks

Not the best of photo's, but this is my new QH and I'm wondering if she would fall under brown? She also has a darker stripe going down her back so I keep teasing my dun fanatic friend that she missed out on a chance to have a dun in disguise.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A few updated photos of my BAB a few posts above, Aspen.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skunkworks said:


> Not the best of photo's, but this is my new QH and I'm wondering if she would fall under brown? She also has a darker stripe going down her back so I keep teasing my dun fanatic friend that she missed out on a chance to have a dun in disguise.


Your mare is most definitely brown. Lovely girl. The stripe down her back is most likely counter shading, which I've noticed is fairly common on brown horses for some reason. My friend's brown Arab gelding has a distinct counter shading stripe. It's so distinct that for the longest time my friend thought he could be dun (but dun doesn't exist in Arabs, so it isn't possible for him to be a dun).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aspen is gorgeous! If you see her being lead away by an unassuming Canadian girl, don't assume it's me. ;-)

Here's my badass brown Elsa, with some badass stitches which may possibly result in a badass scar! She's taking this whole badass brown thing a little too seriously.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh my goodness!! What did Elsa do?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

We're not exactly sure. Best guess is she was running and lost her footing into something. I've got more of an explanation in her thread in the breeding section, but she did a real number on herself!


----------



## IndianaJones

Funny thread...I was so excited to have a brown horse....brought my boy into the new barn and our first ride there were 6 identical x racehorses just like my boy! One mare could have been his TB twin. Go brown go!


----------



## Drifting

_I get to join this thread! Yay!_


Here is my B.A.B - Luna ( Cocoa Gun Starr AphC) 10yr Appaloosa mare.


When I got her (End of August)










And now in her shiny fall coat


----------



## stevenson

skunkworks.. I would say Bay. She does not have the lighter nose or flanks or arm pits.
She is a lovely dappled bay.


----------



## tcvhorse

I can finally share my badass brown mare Mara! She's an 11 year old Morgan. Show lines, but I am training her for hunter/jumping and dressage.


----------



## Mythilus

When I was a kid, my mum had a beautiful big QH x warmblood gelding who was brown. He had a sweet little tan nose and his white markings stood out so nice on him. I am not a fan of black horses, so this step-up towards the bay area really does it for me. Long live the badass brown


----------



## New_image

I just took in a new OTTB BA brown. 









Who immediately fell in love with our brown mare...









And we now refer to them as Mr & Mrs Brown.


----------



## myhorserules

Hey all. I'm new to the forum and I'm trying to figure out what color my mare is. I'm on my phone so I can't post pics but I have some pictures in my thread asking the same question. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/black-brown-dark-bay-497521/#post6444434

Do I have a BAB? Or "just" a faded black or bay 
I love her no matter her color, so just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eralune

Yes, I love this!  Give the brownies some loove!


----------



## FrostedLilly

myhorserules said:


> Hey all. I'm new to the forum and I'm trying to figure out what color my mare is. I'm on my phone so I can't post pics but I have some pictures in my thread asking the same question.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/black-brown-dark-bay-497521/#post6444434
> 
> Do I have a BAB? Or "just" a faded black or bay
> I love her no matter her color, so just curious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She looks black to me. Doesn't have the "classic" brown characteristics.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

myhorserules said:


> Hey all. I'm new to the forum and I'm trying to figure out what color my mare is. I'm on my phone so I can't post pics but I have some pictures in my thread asking the same question.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/black-brown-dark-bay-497521/#post6444434
> 
> Do I have a BAB? Or "just" a faded black or bay
> I love her no matter her color, so just curious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with Glynnis. She looks faded black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

She doesn't have the lighter patches on the face like a brown does. These are my two ladies. Even when sunfaded, they have definite lighter areas on their faces, flanks, inner legs, etc.

This is my girl last year, which is her typical colouring from year to year. Note the orangey points around her muzzle, flanks, etc.








This summer she faded quite a bit, probably due to pregnancy and diet change, but the lighter areas are still very visually obvious. 








And this is her brown filly. She's mostly white, so the "cinnamon" coloured spots are most evident on her face.


----------



## myhorserules

Thank you for looking. I figured she was bleached out black but I haven't had her long enough to know what color her winter coat is. She has more of a red bleaching instead of golden. But whatever color she is, I love her! And she looks good in any color tack I put on her. Right after I brought home she managed to cut her pastern pretty good and I used hot pink vetwrap. Kinda cute 

I love everyones BABs! Maybe, one day, I'll own one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

It's not only shade (red vs. Gold), but where those shades occur. Your girl is uniformly lighter whereas if she were brown, her muzzle, flanks, etc would typically be lighter, even if she was bleached. Like you said though, colour is secondary. A good horse is never a bad colour.


----------



## myhorserules

Haha. I knew what you meant.  I was just commenting on the red shade because I used to work with a black gelding that bleached a golden shade allover in the summer. So the tips of his hair were "blondish" whereas Mochas are red. 

I agree that color is not as important as temperament. Growing up I used to say that I would happily take a hot pink horse if it meant that I could have one LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy

I LOVE liver chestnuts! Especially with a flaxen mane and tail.

I feel to stubborn to call a horse brown and especially call one white. I learned my horse colors in the country, and all my horse encyclopedias seemed to be written in Britain, so they always had different terms and I'd look at them and "correct" the book in my head. lol.

I am good about being a fan of the horse itself aside from color but I admit I'm not usually drawn to reds/browns. It wasn't love at first sight with Arizona because of her "boring" color but she's my baby and I wouldn't have her any other way.


----------



## Cherrij

The badass brown returns with side saddle?  Need to get chunkier again..


----------



## HowClever

I've got another one, haha. BAB that is! That makes 5 BABs, a bay and a black at our place haha. Anyway, here's Shiloh.


----------



## stevenson

cherrij since your horse does not have the lighter muzzle, flanks etc , wouldn't he be considered bay ?


----------



## CarrieS

Here's one of my badass browns!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ummmm...Carrie, that horse looks liver chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Trillium has started lightly under saddle










Asked to step into a tire... How boring, it looks like a toy









"Hey mom, I can pick it up with one hoof" *water sloshes*









"What was that sound this made? It looked empty"









My oldest sister is loving her brown, from the sleepless nights on foal watch to starting under saddle. Her only wish would have been to have a filly instead of a little gelding lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I am beginning to see a glimmer of hope that my little BAB might actually grow enough to be able to be ridden LOL. She's still standing right at 14 hands, but she's getting thicker...slowly. BUT, she's only 2.5, so I'll give her til next spring to see what she's doing, then I'll likely start her anyway as she probably won't grow much more past that.

IMHO, she is maturing rather nicely though. For those of you who don't remember, this is what she looked like as a yearling with a braided mane


















And this is what she looks like now, at 2 and a half, with a braided mane (trying to get it all trained to fall to one side). Forgive the giant hay belly, all she's doing right now is eating LOL









That's Dobe behind her. He's 14.3









And every now and then I see a moment that gives me hope that her neck won't always look hideous, especially if I can teach her to round up and use that body correctly.


----------



## flytobecat

^^She'll be fine once you get some muscle on her. I was wondering when we were going to see more Talyn pics.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I haven't taken many new ones recently simply because I've not done anything with her. She's not really done much either beyond be a pain and get fat :wink:


----------



## texasgal

I gots one:


----------



## farmpony84

He's really a bay but I wanna play too!!!


----------



## BreakableRider

Did he test bay Farmpony? He looks like a classic brown to me.


----------



## farmpony84

he has four black legs and black tipped ears...


----------



## BreakableRider

Browns do as well. Brown is just another form of agouti. 

So say you have a black horse which would be Ee or EE genetically as black is dominant to red ee, thus only needs one copy of E to show. 

Agouti is what restricts black pigment. 

Bay is represented by A, which would be your classical bay with the brown body, blacks legs, mane and tail. 

Brown is also a form of agouti but the black is much less restricted. Brown, like bay means blacks legs, mane and tail and black ear tips. Many browns looks as yours does with only a cinnamon colored muzzle and flanks with the rest of their body black looking. Other browns look like very dark bays.


----------



## NdAppy

farmpony84 said:


> He's really a bay but I wanna play too!!!


Hate to break it to you but your "bay" is a BAB. :wink: Classic example of a brown at that. :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

^^ Agreed on the above. That horse is definitely a BAB. 

Haven't posted my two BABs in a while.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A recent photo of my BAB filly Aspen


----------



## grayshell38

Can't remember if I posted here yet, but here is my guy.


----------



## Drifting

A few updates of my B.A.B










In B.A. Pink


----------



## Carrie94

Umm, I'm a little confused now. A lot of the pictures you all are posting look like bays, not browns. Is there something you know that I don't? :O

I do know that darker horses can be sun-bleached to where they look like bays in the summer, and are nearly black in the winter.

This is my 4 y/o in the summer:



And in winter:


I consider him to be a brown. He's not black, he's clearly not a dark bay or liver chestnut.

I think when most people hear the word "brown," they think you must be an inexperienced horse person because most horses happen to be some shade of brown - bay, chestnut. Most people know what bays and chestnuts are. They just don't recognize that "brown" is, in itself, an actual horse colour.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Brown is an extension of the agouti gene. There are three recognized types of agouti: bay, brown and wild bay. They all restrict the expression of black on black-based horses.

Regular bay (designated A__ genetically) restricts the expression of black to the hard points of the body: the legs, mane, tail, tips of ears and muzzle. The body color is typically a reddish color, ranging from a light orangy color to a deeper red.

Brown (designated At__ genetically) restricts the black further and adds cinnamon-colored areas to the soft points of the horse: the flank, under the elbow, the muzzle, and the points of the buttocks. Another hallmark of browns is that they can vary color/shade drastically by season. My friend has a brown Arab gelding who is a deep mahogany color, almost purple, in the summer, and then is almost black in the winter. I also knew a TB gelding who was brown who looked black most of the time except for the cinnamon points on his muzzle and flank. What most people call "dark bay" is usually brown.

Wild bay (has no genetic designation that I know of, as there are no tests for it) restricts black the most. The body is a lighter shade of red mixed with a creamy or sandy color on the legs above the small amount of black on the fetlocks (or slightly above), the muzzle, and the mane and tail. Wild bays look almost like they have pangere.

I would say that your boy in those pics is a brown. What colors were his parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carrie94

Aaahhh. Okay. Thought I was decently proficient when it came to horse colour genetics, but learned something new today. 

I'm not sure what his parents' colours were. I got him as an unregistered weanling. His dam was definitely either a brown or black (only saw her once), but I never saw his sire.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This thread actually started because we had a rash of people coming on the forum and asking what color their horse was because it would change colors with the seasons, then getting their panties all in a bunch when we would tell them that their horse was brown. It was like they wanted their horse to be some magical special color and "brown" wasn't good enough. So, this thread was started to show off just how cool brown horses can be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Drafty - Wild bay when bend discussed is designated by A+.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ah! Didn't know it had a designation. Now I know. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

hehehe I think its been mentioned before, but more often than not it's A and At being discussed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

NdAppy said:


> hehehe I think its been mentioned before, but more often than not it's A and At being discussed.


It probably has been discussed before, I just either wasn't paying attention or completely forgot. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Doesn't At restrict black less than A? Also, brown is also referred to as "Seal Brown" or "Seal Bay" but most people shorten it to brown.


----------



## NdAppy

Yes, At is less restrictive than A, that is why it gets confused with black quite often.


----------



## grayshell38

Also, what is a "black bay"?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

"Black bay" is brown. It's just a descriptor term, like saying "blood bay" or "buttermilk buckskin." It's generally used to describe a horse with a dark, almost black body, but that has the distinctive cinnamon points of a brown. It's mainly used by people who don't know that brown is a genetic possibility.

Compton, here, is considered a black bay by a lot if people. He is, in fact, a brown.

Shot that better shows his cinnamon muzzle:

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling

My Big BB


----------



## Cherrij

Oh my, this has sunk very low..
BAB can look very interesting, depending on light. No filter.. a few seconds later he wasn't so red anymore.. 
















And I got another BAB in my pasture.. no idea how that happened..


----------



## LittleBayMare

I have been told on another thread that my bay is indeed a BAB. Apparently she's just very good a hiding it in her summer coat, but now that her winter coat is in her lies have been exposed. :lol:


----------



## Drifting

My BAB looking all shed out and so shiny. I believe I even see a shadow of dapples.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LittleBayMare said:


> I have been told on another thread that my bay is indeed a BAB. Apparently she's just very good a hiding it in her summer coat, but now that her winter coat is in her lies have been exposed. :lol:


She reminds me a lot of my best friend's mare...who is also a BAB who is a pro at hiding her BAB-ness in her summer coat.



Drifting said:


> My BAB looking all shed out and so shiny. I believe I even see a shadow of dapples.


I think that's a _bit_ more than a shadow of dapples! Luna is looking good!


----------



## KigerQueen

i love my lil mare's dapples .
last two pics are old but show the dapples better.


----------



## blue eyed pony

First two photos are my (now deceased) thought-to-be-bay-but-actually-brown showjumper. Excuse the lack of helmet and derpiness of the summer coat pic.

Last photo is a client's young BAB Standie mare


----------



## blue eyed pony

This little mare has ATTITUDE. I love it!

Pain has been ruled out, she's just not a fan of work and makes her opinions very clear.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A few recentish pictures of Aspen. She's now 3.5yo.
Winter is now here so sadly no more sleek horse!!


----------



## QtrBel

Bumping so that the variation of brown can be seen.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Nice post, OP. LOL

We have a mare that's papered a bay, but she's a baddest brown... has a wide range of color changes from black-red bay with dapples to bleached out summer brown - just depends on the time of year.

Trigger, my... Arabian Mystery Breed Cross... well. Here's a picture of him while the farrier was working on his feet. I chose this picture because you can see all the different baddest brown shades... we still don't know what color brown to call his brown patches either, but if you want it, and its a shade of brown, he has it.

Edit: Upon some googling - I think he's what you call a Smoky Brown...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Oh, and here's the mare. Her barn name is Jackie, so... as far as I'm concerned, when I'm talking to her, I call her Jackie Brown (and I say it like she's Foxy Cleopatra from Austin Powers)

Afterthought: That one picture, I think, perfectly demonstrates why I'm convinced one of these days, one of my kids or one of their friends, is going to fart around and lead one of the horses right through the front door of the house...


----------



## Avna

Love my brown mare.

I prefer the "classic" colors, and there can hardly be a more classic color! 

My little brown Brooke:


----------



## LoriF

Star, we call her a bay but she would fit into the BB category.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Jerichos most recent color change.


----------



## Cherrij

Had to show new shots of my BB!  


















Mine is behind in this photo though.


----------



## texasgal

Updated shot ob my BB, Badger...


----------



## lexrucker

Can't tell if my girlie is BB or bay, but either way I love her to pieces! Also I'm such a fan of everyone's beauties! So jealous









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zexious

Bay, for sure 
Gorgeous none the less! <3


----------



## Maistjarna

Not exactly sure what color he is, but here he is (Hakon):









(There where it's colored wierdly there was a person)









Now this is actualy not him, but a horse with the exact same coloring (Niko)









Hakon all the way on the left and Niko next to him


----------



## QtrBel

Black/faded black.


----------



## QtrBel

Bump bump bump bumpity bump


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959

*Brown horse*

Hes beautiful ! Waht a dumb bimbo! And rude as heck


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959

Ooooo pretty brown horsey!


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959

What color is a horse that is dark bay with a black mane and tail and copper red legs? ( no black from the knee down) liver? Seal? BB? Lol


----------



## Avna

SADDLEBRED1959 said:


> What color is a horse that is dark bay with a black mane and tail and copper red legs? ( no black from the knee down) liver? Seal? BB? Lol


pictures?


----------



## blue eyed pony

SADDLEBRED1959 said:


> What color is a horse that is dark bay with a black mane and tail and copper red legs? ( no black from the knee down) liver? Seal? BB? Lol


Red legs nearly always means the horse is red (ie, chestnut). Chestnut can vary in shade from the almost palomino-looking shade common in Belgians and Haflingers, to almost completely black all over.


----------



## QtrBel

Bumping


Also adding that brown as it's own variant of A was disproven but studies are showing that typically browns are EEAa


This paper goes over shade in bays:
https://www.agriculturejournals.cz/publicFiles/105_2017-CJAS.pdf


I am putting a clip from page 2 (p.348 in the referenced journal) shows pictures with typical genotype...


----------



## QtrBel

Bump


----------

